# THANK YOU CHEF JIMMY J



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

I would just like to thank 

 chef jimmyj
 for all the time & for especially the wisdom he has instilled in all of us. I know for myself that I knew very little about food safety and JJ has Really given me an education. He has always been available through a PM to help you with a safety question And monitors the forum for any safety questions. I sometimes wonder how lucky we are to have a forum Like this where There are experts in just a out every category on here. I’m very happy to be a part of this!!!
Al


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 4, 2020)

Yup.  Cant agree more.  JJ has bailed me out before too.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 4, 2020)

Chef JJ is a master. If he says it, 'nuff said. 

Great pulled pork finishing sauce, too! Chef JJ is always in my refrigerator door.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 4, 2020)

Here! Here! Cheers to JJ!


----------



## xray (Mar 4, 2020)

I couldn’t agree more. JJ has such a clear and concise way of explaining things as evident from his teaching days....that’s a hard thing to replace.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 4, 2020)

I will echo these sentiments. If I ever have a food related question he is right there. All his recipes are killer too. Thanks!


----------



## texomakid (Mar 4, 2020)

I concur!!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 4, 2020)

Couldn't agree more!! I know he has bailed my a$$ out a couple of times, most notably with the garlic infused olive oil. The man is a wealth of knowledge and willingly shares what he knows to help anybody. He's a huge asset to this forum, no doubt!!

Still alive because of JJ,
Robert


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 4, 2020)

Huge *THANK YOU*, JJ!!!  It's hard to overestimate on what  you do on his forum !


----------



## sandyut (Mar 4, 2020)

I feel the same as the others!  

 chef jimmyj
 has been a rock!  thank you for all the help!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I would just like to thank
> 
> chef jimmyj
> for all the time & for especially the wisdom he has instilled in all of us. I know for myself that I knew very little about food safety and JJ has Really given me an education. He has always been available through a PM to help you with a safety question And monitors the forum for any safety questions. I sometimes wonder how lucky we are to have a forum Like this where There are experts in just a out every category on here. I’m very happy to be a part of this!!!
> Al


Well said Al! Members like 

 chef jimmyj
  are the ones that make this forum what it is...the greatest on earth! I too am glad to be a part of it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

Great thread Al for sure he is an inspiration to us one and all. I had the privilege of meeting him at the Pa fall gathering last year and what a great thing that was.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Mar 4, 2020)

I agree with all said.
 

 chef jimmyj


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 4, 2020)

I couldn't have put that any better, Al.  I have never gone wrong by following JJ's advice or one of his recipes!!!!
Gary


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 4, 2020)

^^^^what they said


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2020)

Yep. What they said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73saint (Mar 4, 2020)

Yup, chef Jimmy is certainly a valuable resource.  Besides the wealth of knowledge, I have at least two recipes that are staples in our household now, and they stemmed from Jimmy!!  (Chicken brine and pork finishing sauce).


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2020)

Very well said Al! Thank you 

 chef jimmyj
  for all you do and for all the knowledge you have shared with us all.

Ryan


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 4, 2020)

You nailed it Al.  JJ is a very good teacher and the real deal.  One can tell that he certainly knows his stuff.   I also had the privilege of meeting JJ and appreciated the tips and advice that he gave me at last years Pa. fall gathering. 

As for the forum, this is a great and rare place, that, in this day and age a person can go and get all of the knowledge that one would ever need, and at the same time meet great people, without all of the BS that Facebook and many other sites have.   So for JJ and SMF = OUTSTANDING


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 4, 2020)

Not sure what to say that has not been said... The thing with him is he will always put it into words that can be interpreted by all.  It may be a complex issue, but he has an art at breaking it down and simplifying so that everyone understands...  and does so without skipping a beat!  

He has helped me personally as I know he has a lot of us...  I have pm him on threads I thought as safety issues or some that asked for help....  he has always been there!

Thanks 

 chef jimmyj
 for all you do, have done and will continue to do for this great forum.  We appreciate you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2020)

Aaawww Guys, you got me Blushing...
A big THANK YOU to all and it is MY Privilege to work with a great group. I brought my knowledge of Food Safety, Food Science and Cooking, but I gained much more knowledge here. That knowledge did not just come from the Big Dogs, with years of experience but from Newbies alike. I'm thankful to have the time to spend with everyone and will continue to Honor those that taught me all I know by Passing It On!
Thank you all again for the kind words and I wish the Members, Staff and Owners of SMF continued success and great food...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2020)

JJ is a Handy guy.
Whenever I'm not sure, I call him in on safety!!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Great thread Al, there's nothing I could say that hasn't already been said. Chef Jimmy, right at this moment, I raise my glass to you! RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes, he always responds to a question no matter how "dumb" it might be (I know from experience).
I'm still using his Pastrami rub and will continue until he changes it again :-)


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 4, 2020)

Al, You are so right, Chef JJ has imparted some serious safety knowledge/ tips to everyone that has used this site !


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 4, 2020)

there is really nothing else I could add.  but a thanks to chefjimmy, and to everyone that makes this a great forum


----------



## seenred (Mar 4, 2020)

Yep...JJ’s The Man!

Good on ya Al!

Red


----------



## lamar (Mar 4, 2020)

Amen to all who approve JJ'work


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 4, 2020)

Dang  JJ , nothing else to say except " Thank You " for what you do.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 4, 2020)

Not only a big thank you to 

 chef jimmyj
 for his knowledge, but a big thank you to all members who provide great knowledge on a daily basis. Two years ago, I wouldn't know where to start with a brisket. A month ago, I smoked up the best brisket I've ever had based on knowledge I have gained from this site. Not only brisket, but other dishes as well. It's nice to come to a place where people are friendly and so willing to help one another.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 4, 2020)

Not much left to say, but I agree whole heartedly. JJ is one of the reasons I engaged and stop lurking. What a wealth of knowledge is Chef Jimmy. Thank you for what you are and the fact you will share that information on an Internet forum. Of all the forums I have looked at, this one is in that top shelf. Mostly because of members like JJ. There are several such members, and I appreciate you all. Just the best group of people out there on the subject. Thanks again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you all. I looked at other sites, years ago and was disappointed with the way Newbie questions were often met with rude comments. SMF was a different story.  I was warmly welcomed and my question, likely for the millionth time, " Which Smoker to get? " Was answered with what's available and pros and cons of each, thanks 

 Bearcarver
, Scarbelly and others...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2020)

The key person here is for sure chef jimmyj for I too have learned a large amount of wisdom from him. But I appreciate all the likes I have received on my comment. But don't want to take away from the star of this post chef jimmyj. He has approved my bear burgers what a great complement to receive.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks Al for posting this and Thank YOU 

 chef jimmyj
 for helping make this the best site on the web bar none!!

John


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow...

Scrolling down this thread and looking at the profiles...

I feel like a dwarf in a Hall of Giants !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2020)

Will squared and JJ thanks for the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 5, 2020)

To me JJ represents what this forum is all about. Complete strangers helping complete strangers.  I don't recall ever seeing a negative post coming from his keyboard, but I have seen him step up to the plate and redirect threads that are starting to go south(and in a respectful manner to all I might add). Although I've never met JJ - I have the utmost respect for him and his opinion.  The amount of information I have gleaned from his posts is immeasurable. I whole heartily think of JJ and a few other members on SMF as part of my cyber friends/family. 

Chris


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 6, 2020)

You got that right ! He has helped me out time and time again. JJ, we really appreciate you sharing your vast knowledge. I mean that.

HT


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I would just like to thank
> 
> chef jimmyj
> for all the time & for especially the wisdom he has instilled in all of us. I know for myself that I knew very little about food safety and JJ has Really given me an education. He has always been available through a PM to help you with a safety question And monitors the forum for any safety questions. I sometimes wonder how lucky we are to have a forum Like this where There are experts in just a out every category on here. I’m very happy to be a part of this!!!
> Al


I totally agree. Have learned a lot about food safety from him as well! Also have saw and learned from plenty of delicious things he has cooked. Most recently he shared with me an idea for a sugar free gojuchang that I am pumped to try as well as his Korean BBQ recipe that I am going to try to adapt.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 8, 2020)

I am in Jimmy J's debt as well. Many of his recipes have become staples in my repertoire.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply Denny but thanks for the like it is appreciated. Been out of town on a Amish trip.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 24, 2020)

I am appreciative of the kind words, Thank You all. And Yes, you are friends and family.



 gmc2003
 Chris, thank you. I have to tell you I'm not without mistakes and regrets. I HAVE locked horns with some and had posts and threads deleted for arguing. It happens sometime. Many of us are passionate and at times not satisfied with simply Leading the Horse to Water. Others have high stress or tragedy in their lives and we find otherwise outstanding people, biting our heads off for no apparent reason.
I have learned from many here that regardless of the point you are trying to make, no one wins in an argument. Thank you for noticing the Kinder, Gentler person I've become...JJ


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 29, 2020)

Fully agree with everything said about Chef JimmyJ. 

Thanks for taking the time to experiment with your great recipes and share them with us. As well as other things you have learned over the years here.

You have really helped bring my BBQ skills to another level.


----------



## Khaymanbb (Apr 4, 2020)

I would also like to send my greatest appreciation to JJ.   I was very hesitant to get into smoking meats, and his recipes and words of wisdom gave me the confidence I needed.  I have always been a good cook, now thanks to this forum, Jeff, Bear, and many more wise smokers, I have made good go to great.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for the kind words. Seeing people gain confidence and improve is what I enjoyed about teaching and participation here...JJ


----------

